# مشكله تقابلنى فى تصنيع الفازلين



## chemist.ahmedfathy (18 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
أصنع الفازلين من زيت البرافين وشمع البرافين الصلب ولكن لا يعطينى ابدا القوام الشحمى للفازلين الطبيعى وعند اخذ قطه منه تذوب سريعا فى كف اليد بعكس الفازلين الطبيعى يأخذ وقتا ليذوب عند فركه فى اليد , فهل هناك ماده معينه أستطيع إضافتها لكى تحسن من قوامه وتجعله أيضا لا يذوب فى اليد سريعا , وجزاكم الله عنى خيرا .


----------



## دعاء الكراون (28 ديسمبر 2013)

حصل معايا الموقف ده قبل كده ولما زودت البرافين اتعدل معايا


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (28 ديسمبر 2013)

مهما عملتى عمرك ما حتحصلى على الفازلين الخام الى بيطلع من مشتقات البترول وانا اتأكدت من ده , وشكرا جزيلا لمشاركتك .


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (5 يناير 2015)

ممكن النسب


----------



## abo amal (6 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وعلى المعلومات


----------

